# Why I like this site



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2014)

I am a member of a couple other sites. A pen site and a game call site. Believe it or not as much as I ramble I don't do a lot of chatting on other sites and I got to thinking about this after Kevin mentioned "hookjg a brother up" with some I his fbe in another thread. Just thought I would reach down real deep " you know that part that a guys don't show often, guess it's because if my first son" and say thanks to everyone ( can't name all of yall) for all the good deals. Guys have sold me wood for little or nothing. Sold me wood to make pens or my pastor when it was a valuable wood to them. Traded me way more or better than what I sent. Filled my boxes to the top. We have even ha a couple discussions about stuff we didn't agree on, but hey my dad and I disagree all the time, and we still worke out a trade or a sale. Then I have the good old jokers who bust my chops all the time. The awesome pen makers and wood workers who give me tips all the time. Really to much to say but thanks to all of y'all and to @Kevin for making this site possible.
Your truly
Knucklehead from Missississpi

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 13 | Sincere 5


----------



## SENC (Mar 28, 2014)

Well said!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2014)

This is truely a great site, in part because of people like yourself. Kevin started it...but you all keep it going and running smooth. I'm glad to be a part of it and not just as a mod, as member too. Thanx for being a part of it ya knucklehead.
:)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 29, 2014)

I agree. A better run forum with good quality people. Think back how it was before the internet. I worked alone, slowly teaching myself, going in circles most of the time. Now I can get almost any woodworking info I want immediately. It's great! Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 29, 2014)

I totally agree with everything said above. Even the knucklehead part. Well said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Mar 29, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I agree. A better run forum with good quality people. Think back how it was before the internet. I worked alone, slowly teaching myself, going in circles most of the time. Now I can get almost any woodworking info I want immediately. It's great! Gary


Life before the internet???? Just how old are you. Lol no I do remember it. Just didn't do any wood working back in those days just sports.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

life before the internet hmmmmm lets see now black and white tv with 4 channels and a antenna we would have to go on the roof to turn just right to get a browns game that was blacked out here/ rotory dail phones/ gas 45 cents a gallon/ cigs 35 cents a pack/ pepsi in a glass bottle 10 cents/ pagers wow you were the man when you had a pager go off and you pulled in the gas station put a dime in to return a phone call on a pay phone LOL . ya kids realy got it tough these days there lifes are hell. LOL

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 29, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> life before the internet hmmmmm lets see now black and white tv with 4 channels and a antenna we would have to go on the roof to turn just right to get a browns game that was blacked out here/ rotory dail phones/ gas 45 cents a gallon/ cigs 35 cents a pack/ pepsi in a glass bottle 10 cents/ pagers wow you were the man when you had a pager go off and you pulled in the gas station put a dime in to return a phone call on a pay phone LOL . ya kids realy got it tough these days there lifes are hell. LOL


I remember the old rabbit ear antenna I just don't think I would have went out on the roof for a browns game. Lol. Just Kidding im a saints fan so I feel your pain lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Mar 29, 2014)

rdnkmedic said:


> I totally agree with everything said above. Even the knucklehead part. Well said.


This is one of the clowns I was talking about.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I am a member of a couple other sites. A pen site and a game call site. Believe it or not as much as I ramble I don't do a lot of chatting on other sites and I got to thinking about this after Kevin mentioned "hookjg a brother up" with some I his fbe in another thread. Just thought I would reach down real deep " you know that part that a guys don't show often, guess it's because if my first son" and say thanks to everyone ( can't name all of yall) for all the good deals. Guys have sold me wood for little or nothing. Sold me wood to make pens or my pastor when it was a valuable wood to them. Traded me way more or better than what I sent. Filled my boxes to the top. We have even ha a couple discussions about stuff we didn't agree on, but hey my dad and I disagree all the time, and we still worke out a trade or a sale. Then I have the good old jokers who bust my chops all the time. The awesome pen makers and wood workers who give me tips all the time. Really to much to say but thanks to all of y'all and to @Kevin for making this site possible.
> Your truly
> Knucklehead from Missississpi




Man up and quit your sissy crap before you get banned from Kenbo's section.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Tclem (Mar 29, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Man up and quit your sissy crap before you get banned from Kenbo's section.


I forgot to mention the hard butts on this site also. Guess I could borrow some of Kevin's panties

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I remember the old rabbit ear antenna I just don't think I would have went out on the roof for a browns game. Lol. Just Kidding im a saints fan so I feel your pain lol


 
the browns had jim brown back then. there wasn't a super bowl yet. they were good many moons agothey will rise again --I think --hope im still alive then

Reactions: Funny 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 29, 2014)

Canadian hardasses to boot - who'd have ever thunk it!


Tclem said:


> I forgot to mention the hard butts on this site also. Guess I could borrow some of Kevin's panties

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2014)

They have hardasses in Canada?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 29, 2014)

Well said, Tony! I definitely agree!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> They have hardasses in Canada?



Ya betta watch oot or he'll . . . . . he'll . . . . . . . call ya a loon or summm thin.








Kood be uh deer dough . . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Noh, dat's a moose, loohk at tha antlers eh?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 29, 2014)

I gotta say that I love this place too. But it's done crazy things to me! Minus boards that I don't have yet (and won't be able to get for a while) for upcoming furniture projects, I have enough wood to last me a little while without any fear of running out. That stash came about, in very very large part, by the generosity of the members here at WB. I don't necessarily need any wood for a while (save for upcoming furniture projects), and yet I am always seeing a piece of wood that I don't just want, but _need_. It's like some sickness. Some awful, yet wonderful, sickness. You can never have enough.  Don't ask my wife though, she thinks I don't need any more... 

On top of all that, and even better than that, is the community of people here and the camaraderie that exists here. At least we've got a very good wood addicts support group here! (It is good when wood addicts create more wood addicts, right? I'd never even heard the word "burl" before joining WB... Y'all changed that - for better or for worse.)

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 29, 2014)

This group has been wonderful to get to know, Made new friends, acquired wood I didn't even know I needed, Learned quite a few new skills already and looking forward to even more new stuff. The only downside is my want list for tools to do stuff I didn't even know I wanted to do keeps growing ever longer.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 29, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> They have hardasses in Canada?




Just one.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 29, 2014)

its not that Justin bieber clown I hope. kenbo please take that moron back. im sure theres a village looking for its idiot

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2014)

Tony I hope you realize one of the reasons you also like this site is because the site owner is the worst hijacker in the world so no one else has to worry about being taken down for that. Sorry for bringing Canada into your heartfelt thanks. That's sort of like going into a full service gas station, asking for an oil change, and having a proctologist offer you a free oral flossing. I feel bad about bringing the whole Canada thing into your thread.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Mar 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Tony I hope you realize one of the reasons you also like this site is because the site owner is the worst hijacker in the world so no one else has to worry about being taken down for that. Sorry for bringing Canada into your heartfelt thanks. That's sort of like going into a full service gas station, asking for an oil change, and having a proctologist offer you a free oral floss. I feel bad about bringing the whole Canada thing into your thread.


Well we have to have somebody to make fun of


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 29, 2014)

Well I'm glad you guys are keeping it real. All that tough guy talk was making me fell like I need to pick out my Prom Dress. Hummm wonder if that frilly one is still on sale ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Mar 29, 2014)

Thought guy talk ha between your prom dress and Kevin's hmmmmm. Y'all are scaring me lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Well we have to have somebody to make fun of




I'm the hardass remember? But I'm also a Canadian, which means that I don't mind being your lightning rod of hate.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

@Kenbo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't know how I missed this thread, lots going on with the tick lately. Tony I couldn't agree more, this site has grown in so many ways since I became a member. It is a very unique site, and I think it has become more than Kevin ever envisioned. The family has grown as the membership has increased. Friendships have been made and we all have benefited in so many ways. This is my favorite place too, I still look at a couple other sites but I do not post as much as here, this is my home, my family. Thanks to all the great caring, talented, and generous members we have!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 30, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @Kenbo

Reactions: Funny 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 46730


You might think you're the man of steel... But I've got carbide on my side (think spring auction)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2014)

Umm...superman lived in America....you're more likely to be "The Guardian".... He's like the Canadien Capt. America. Still an awesome character though....

However, Did you know Superman is half Canadien?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2014)

I always thought Canada was like America's attic.... Where you keep all that stuff you don't know what to do with but don't want to throw into the yard sale....

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

hi jacked threads always seem to be the best ones four or five pages of 10 different topics and usualy none make a bit of sence . its frickin great

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

What are y'all talking about


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> What are y'all talking about



Duck was referring to his new jerky dehydrator. Man that deer jerky was the best I ever had I think that fish was just as good. I wanted to give my dad some but it disappeared before it could make it into the truck I have no idea what happened to it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Half for me one third for you and ray can have the extra dollar


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

I wouldn't be here if it weren't for Tony. He told me there was a good bunch of guys here. I'll give em 2 more weeks to show up before I give up on taking him at his word.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I wouldn't be here if it weren't for Tony. He told me there was a good bunch of guys here. I'll give em 2 more weeks to show up before I give up on taking him at his word.


Yeah I know I guess all those guys are on vacation. I feel bad about inviting you now Jonathan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

Bobby Bill said he used a hay fork one time in a pinch and claims it works just fine.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I wouldn't be here if it weren't for Tony.



So what you're saying is Tony is your daddy?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Bobby Bill said he used a hay fork one time in a pinch and claims it works just fine.


Did it have batteries or are you from china


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> So what you're saying is Tony is your daddy?


Guess I should change the name from paxtonpens to Jonathanspens


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

I doubt it, even though he's likely old enough to be.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I doubt it, even though he's likely old enough to be.


IDE have to move you down south JACK


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 30, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Well I guess since we are now on the topic of a Canadian superman daddies and pitch forks I'll show y'all this. This is why I love being from Louisiana/Mississippi

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

Feeding Tony Jr them bugs will make him grow up big and strong good on ya pappy. Looks yummy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2014)

I love lobster!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

That ain't lobster Marc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Bobby Bill said he used a hay fork one time in a pinch and claims it works just fine.


 
At least I'm not the only one around here that's a little nuts and hi jacks threads! By the way, that Western Diamondback that fought me for the shop the other day sure was tasty, I'd send you some Kevin but it disappeared before I could get it in the mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I love lobster!


 lobster where they get those giant corn and pertatos they dwarf them lobsters but dam that boil looks good -- now the ducks hungry


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Who hijacke what. Anyway here is a picture if some crazy guy on the lose from Kentucky his name is john or something like that. They say he runs around naked. And hijacks threads. Has anybody ever seen this guy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

Is that JR? I'd hate to be a turkey in Kentucky . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

Haha. I got the itch and had to get my fix by calling in some decoys in the shop today

BTW, Tony... I hate you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Haha. I got the itch and had to get my fix by calling in some decoys in the shop today
> 
> BTW, Tony... I hate you


 Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah wife just asked why I'm laughing so hard. Who old now JACK. Hahahahahahabababav


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

Need a "sexy" button so I can rate your post

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

20 days till season up here and im getting an itch too ---wait that might be my new undies there blowin up all over the woods up here all ready seen them strutin Saturday morning.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> So what you're saying is Tony is your daddy?


You don't want to get into Kentucky/Mississippi genealogy, Kevin... Harder than a woodpecker's lips!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Now the comedians have showed up. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Now the comedians have showed up. Lol



Like you're not one, lobster man.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2014)

I think I could eat my own weight in crawfish... Or at least I'd be willing to try! Something about burning lips and a nice cold beer is pretty tough to beat! I know I'm a redneck 'cause I'd rather eat crawfish than lobster!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Not me I would never make fun of people from Texas. By the way who us close to a town called Winnie. That's where my brother is working


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I think I could eat my own weight in crawfish... Or at least I'd be willing to try! Something aboutburning lips and a nice cold beer is pretty tough to beat! I know I'm a redneck 'cause I'd rather eat crawfish than lobster![/QUOT
> I grew up in the swamps of Louisiana. I don't even know what a lobster is


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> By the way who us close to a town called Winnie.



It's a rural duoplex where they make travel trailers - right next to the town of Bago.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

He's in the oil field. Trying to get him to find me


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's a rural duoplex where they make travel trailers - right next to the town of Bago.


Bago and Winnie and y'all talking about Mississippi. Lol


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I think I could eat my own weight in crawfish... Or at least I'd be willing to try! Something about burning lips and a nice cold beer is pretty tough to beat! I know I'm a redneck 'cause I'd rather eat crawfish than lobster!


 
they are fricken good doc emmmmm


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Bago and Winnie and y'all talking about Mississippi. Lol



Well Winnie came first then Bago. They just call them Winnebago's now. No one knows it's Texas rednecks building them. Not even the Texas rednecks that are building them know it.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

what do they think there building then ?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Well Winnie came first then Bago. They just call them Winnebago's now. No one knows it's Texas rednecks building them. Not even the Texas rednecks that are building them know it.


Yeah I did say them backwards. Woops a knock on Mississippi. Lol


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> what do they think there building then ?



Winter Bagels. To help keep Russian Jews alive when it's really cold. It's a dialect thing thang. The pronunciation not the humanitarian effort.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

I love bagels and I love fresh maple syrup too

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

I love fbe ( free that is )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

so does kevin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

Well he burns it all. I think we should rename this thread to. Weekend bull session.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think you got something there tony


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, yeah. I know. Still American.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2014)

@Kenbo this is more like it

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SENC (Mar 30, 2014)

This thread has done it. I'm officially speechless.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 30, 2014)

All I wanted to do was thank y'all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 31, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @Kenbo this is more like itView attachment 46782



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. But I'm Ken, not Barbie. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. That is pretty freaking funny though. Might have to be my new avatar picture.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 31, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Mar 31, 2014)

Ooohhhh a blond Mountie. Weeee heeeee


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Got to watch those Monties close, they will confiscate your wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 31, 2014)

Tclem said:


> All I wanted to do was thank y'all.



You did. There's no better way to say thanks to Barterites than to start one topic and quickly cover 37 others in as many pages. Thanks Tony. You and others like you are why I like WB. :cool2:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 31, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 46792


 thats is the guy that stole kenbos slabs I sent --after the sex change that is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

